# What would this be worth



## Maurice (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have found a couple of offers on the internet and I was wondering if it would be worth bidding on them and what might be a good price.











Thanks for your time.


----------



## rickbb (Aug 18, 2015)

Without knowing the weight/yeild of those specfic chips a gold recovery value would be impossable to guess.

Some of the chips may have more value as a collectable, but again without knowing the details of each chip, impossable to guess.

Generally things like this on ebay go for much more than either gold or collectable value. So unless you catch the auction ending at an odd time/day of week when no one has bid the price up you generally will pay far too much.


----------



## Maurice (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah, that's usualy the problem.. I bid 10 Euro's for the offer in the first picture.

The second offer with the 5 pentium pro is already at 200 Euro's. So I guess that one is out of the picture.

Both are open auctions with no end specified.

Thanks for replying though


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 18, 2015)

The second pic is a nice batch of chips. Look up my thread "Christmas competition" because I've put some yield figures up that relate directly to this kind of auction.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 18, 2015)

I like the ones in the top photo. They are older like 6Mhz to 16Mhz 186 / 188 / 286 processors.
If you want to sell them, I would be a buyer. PM me if you win the deal.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.

Sadly, the batch in the first picture was canceled by the seller for an unknown reason. I tried to mail the seller, but I've got no response yet. Probably not getting one soon I think

The second batch went for over 300 Euro's. Although there where a couple of Pentium I in the batch which yield between .5 and 1 gram, depending on the source . I found that 300 Euro's was a bit much to invest especially when it is unclear how much it would yield.



> "Christmas competition"


Nice competition, I must have missed that one.


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 18, 2015)

Maurice said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Sadly, the batch in the first picture was canceled by the seller for an unknown reason. I tried to mail the seller, but I've got no response yet. Probably not getting one soon I think
> 
> ...



They do not. Not even close so both sources are wrong. Highest I have seen reported here was .35 but average would be .3 gram.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 18, 2015)

For the second picture I would conservatively estimate around 11.46 grammes for everything below the top two lines. The top two lines I wouldn't actually assign any money to because the range so far.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you Patnor for the correction. 

I have read in the past that someone was able to get .9 out of a Pentium Pro using a state of the art lab with all high grade equipment. The person that did it was an expert chemist. But still it is just a story that someone wrote. Without the actual proof to that story. I would much rather trust the people on this forum then any story out there, especially as I have no experience with it myself. I did however read that the yield of a Pentium pro is not only related to the process and person extracting it, but also the location where the chip was produced is a factor in the amount of gold that was used for it construction.

Thank you Spaceships for the estimate. So lets say it would be 12 grams, that would mean around 360 Euro's (well a little more as the current price is at 30.34 a gram). Last time I saw the batch it was at 320 Euro's.. that would leave just 40 Euro's for profit, not counting the time and materials needed to get to the gold. People do crazy things when gold i involved


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 18, 2015)

There are several types of Pentium Pros, they are not all the same.
The details are on this forum somewhere.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 18, 2015)

Maurice said:


> I did however read that the yield of a Pentium pro is not only related to the process and person extracting it, but also the location where the chip was produced is a factor in the amount of gold that was used for it construction.


As Jim has pointed out, in addition to where the chip was produced, there are several varieties of the Pentium Pro chip. As I recall, one of our members shared some yield data, and the amount of memory on the package played a large part. I believe they were produced with 256K, 512K, and 1024K cache, and that greatly affected yield. As has been said many times before, the only yield data that matters is what _YOU_ get. Someone else, with great experience, a fully equipped lab, high quality reagents, and _their_ process, might get more (or less). That won't put money in your bank account.

Dave


----------



## Maurice (Sep 19, 2015)

Exactly


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 24, 2015)

jimdoc said:


> There are several types of Pentium Pros, they are not all the same.
> The details are on this forum somewhere.



The biggest difference is between the fibre based Pros and the ceramic based Pros. You have ceramic based ones so the difference is marginal. 

i.e The ceramic ones have a big assed gold soldered lid on top. That's where a large chunk of the gold is.


----------

